# A letter of apology



## IsraelWhiteFox (Oct 15, 2021)

Greetings brothers and sisters.
I would like to apologize to you for my over-the-top preaching. You see, even though I meant it for good, it offended many of you. As I reflected on the reasons as to why I started to preach in the first place, I came to the conclusion that it was a form of self-punishment. I still haven't fully forgiven myself for being the way I used to be, and I thought I would make it up to God by preaching to others in this way. I would like to ask all of you for a second chance, a chance to join this community and to socialize with other furries. For many years I was ashamed of who I am and isolated myself from others like me, and now I would like to embrace this part of my identity. Thank you for your time.
Israel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

Not a problem! Welcome aboard!

You got a fursona designed up?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 15, 2021)

I officially welcome you to FAF =)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2021)

IsraelWhiteFox said:


> Greetings brothers and sisters.
> I would like to apologize to you for my over-the-top preaching. You see, even though I meant it for good, it offended many of you. As I reflected on the reasons as to why I started to preach in the first place, I came to the conclusion that it was a form of self-punishment. I still haven't fully forgiven myself for being the way I used to be, and I thought I would make it up to God by preaching to others in this way. I would like to ask all of you for a second chance, a chance to join this community and to socialize with other furries. For many years I was ashamed of who I am and isolated myself from others like me, and now I would like to embrace this part of my identity. Thank you for your time.
> Israel.


Eh.... I don't think it offended people. And, as I mentioned here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/come-back-home.1676728/post-7186766

_"For some of us - our religious views are "part and parcel" of who we are... not only as people, but also as Furries..... and thus, expunging this type of topic (from any future discussions) could be viewed as slightly discriminatory, (some could argue)..... as those of us (who are of faith) - will then be forced to be silent on certain issues that are important to us..... which in turn - could have a "chilling effect" future speeches and dialogues, simply because some may find the topic's that we may want to cover - uncomfortable._"

So... I don't think an apology is needed..... one should be able to speak one's mind; just so long as it's within the rules...... and that includes speaking about one's faith, IMO.


----------



## IsraelWhiteFox (Oct 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not a problem! Welcome aboard!
> 
> You got a fursona designed up?


Thank you. Yes, my name is a clue as to what it is.


the sleepiest kitty said:


> I officially welcome you to FAF =)
> 
> Glad to have you here!


Thank you!


Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... I don't think it offended people. And, as I mentioned here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/come-back-home.1676728/post-7186766
> 
> _"For some of us - our religious views are "part and parcel" of who we are... not only as people, but also as Furries..... and thus, expunging this type of topic (from any future discussions) could be viewed as slightly discriminatory, (some could argue)..... as those of us (who are of faith) - will then be forced to be silent on certain issues that are important to us..... which in turn - could have a "chilling effect" future speeches and dialogues, simply because some may find the topic's that we may want to cover - uncomfortable._"
> 
> So... I don't think an apology is needed..... one should be able to speak one's mind; just so long as it's within the rules...... and that includes speaking about one's faith, IMO.


What if my previous post, Come back home, is a prophecy regarding us furries? Hahaha

And yes, when religion is discussed, and other topics like it, both sides should try to approach it with a tolerant view, which I kind of failed.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 15, 2021)

IsraelWhiteFox said:


> Greetings brothers and sisters.
> I would like to apologize to you for my over-the-top preaching. You see, even though I meant it for good, it offended many of you.



When you find something that you feel improves your life and makes you happy, of course, you want to share it with other people.  I'd say your preaching was actually pretty mild compared to years of my past experiences.  So if you felt like I was attacking you, then I would offer an apology to you.

Welcome to the forums.  
It's a fine place to quack.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

IsraelWhiteFox said:


> Thank you. Yes, my name is a clue as to what it is.


Sometimes I don't think I can think.


----------



## IsraelWhiteFox (Oct 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> When you find something that you feel improves your life and makes you happy, of course, you want to share it with other people.  I'd say your preaching was actually pretty mild compared to years of my past experiences.  So if you felt like I was attacking you, then I would offer an apology to you.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> It's a fine place to quack.


Thank you.


TyraWadman said:


> Sometimes I don't think I can think.


I am the one who didn't think haha, I didn't answer your question. I don't have an actual design yet, or a drawing. But yeah, white is the main theme.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 16, 2021)

IsraelWhiteFox said:


> I would like to apologize to you for my over-the-top preaching. You see, even though I meant it for good, it offended many of you. As I reflected on the reasons as to why I started to preach in the first place, I came to the conclusion that it was a form of self-punishment. I still haven't fully forgiven myself for being the way I used to be, and I thought I would make it up to God by preaching to others in this way. I would like to ask all of you for a second chance, a chance to join this community and to socialize with other furries. For many years I was ashamed of who I am and isolated myself from others like me, and now I would like to embrace this part of my identity. Thank you for your time.
> Israel.



We're all one in the great divine. You haven't to prove yourself to be worth of it's love and recognition. And even tho we may have some philosophical differences, I still enjoyed the exchange of perspectives. So no offence friend, and spirit's blessing.


----------

